# S-works



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

Today I had the luck to see with my own eyes an amazing bike, the whole thing was... well I think I don't find the proper words to describe it, It belongs to a guy that comete in the mexican nationals at the elite class, his name is Daniel, that I'm going to meeting him tomorrow to take him to one route we have here in the jungle, and he came for a couple day vacations, he's from the "crazy cat" MTB team, so sorry if I don't explain the bike in english, but I still don't know some parts in their english name ok?

- cuadro s-work de carbon (de campeonato del mundo) 
- manubrio recto de carbon (bueno creo que son contadas las piezas que no son de carbon porque hasta los porta anfora son de carbon
- todo el grupo absolutamente todo XTR 2007 
- los frenos hidraulicos, lo mas hermoso que eh visto en diseño y tamaño
- los rines tienen un rayo de diferente color contrario al pivote (no entendi porque)
- las masas fantasticas una pieza de ingenieria increible
- los discos no tiene tornillos a la masa, se agarran del eje de la rueda, o algo asi, pero no tienen la mejor mother!!!
- las masas, rayos, bloqueos y rines son de la marca mavic


tha thing is that I wanted to share my experiencie with you cause I think I'm still orgasmic after riding thet thing... hope you liked as much as I did...

greetings from cancun!
Alberto
-


----------



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

*more pics of this spacecrarft*

more pics of this spacecrarft


----------



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

*the last pics*

hope you like this bike as much as I did!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

That is ghey, this rules










I predict 545 will put another silly pic...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

XTR is stupid IMHO, I'd keep XT and save the 200 buck difference in every component...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

nice s-works... I had an Epic for a couple of years.. and it was great for XC rides.. but I have moved on to better BIGGER things 

beauty is in the eye of the beholder... :thumbsup:

in other words: " si gustos no hubieran, las tiendas no vendieran" :thumbsup:


----------



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

crisillo said:


> nice s-works... I had an Epic for a couple of years.. and it was great for XC rides.. but I have moved on to better BIGGER things :thumbsup:


trying to learn a little bit more, what bikes would be an example of bigger?


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

alcarve said:


> trying to learn a little bit more, what bikes would be an example of bigger?


I meant bigger travel bikes.. namely trail bikes with > 130mm of travel ... I mean.. I have 130mm even on my singlespeed 

that s-works and the Epic are sweet XC bikes... I just wanted more comfort and extra fun


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> XTR is stupid IMHO, I'd keep XT and save the 200 buck difference in every component...


not if you really want to go bling, like that s works


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Cool bike... But here's an example of a "Do-it-all-go-anywhere" bike.

It can hold its owns against lighter bikes on the climbs and it's also a decent descender in the hands of a good rider (not me, obviously)

You will not see carbon or hydroforming... but this beauty has forged and CNC'ed parts for Africa.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Cool bike... But here's an example of a "Do-it-all-go-anywhere" bike.


show off! :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Wait a minute!!!

Isn't that one a Fox Vanilla R???? Even when it looks shortened to 100mm, the guy could be saving some grams by going to a Fox Float R or an F Series one. WTF??? Even a Reba would be a better match!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

it's an F100RLC http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?sid=07SWMTB

it just has black lowers...


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Nice bike, I think the mounting system for the brake discs is called centerlock. Good to know one of this bikes ended where it belonged: an XC racer! For sure I wouldn't go to one of those races with an IH (nice as they are) nor with a SB, either of that would be quite a bad choice for that aplication, given that there are mut better choices for XC racing.
I personally wouldn't use a MT bike that has carbon as an integral part of its structure, but thats because I can't fund operating such a thing (I'm just too clumsy!), nor I have the ability to keep those Mavic wheels round for a long time...
Racing XC on the elite class really calls for abilty and dedication.

El Rivas


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

arivas said:


> Good to know one of this bikes ended where it belonged: an XC racer! For sure I wouldn't go to one of those races with an IH (nice as they are) nor with a SB, either of that would be quite a bad choice for that aplication, given that there are mut better choices for XC racing.
> El Rivas





Warp said:


> Cool bike... *But here's an example of a "Do-it-all-go-anywhere" bike.*


Never meant it was a XC-Race bike... Or should I rephrase... There are many forms of bling...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

yeah.. everything has a purpose... xc bikes are sweet for XC...

here's what my XC bike used to look like



here's the current one



the 575 is the do-it-all


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Also, to each their own... 

I really love that bike... It's flawless, gorgeous.

But I'd never ride one. I don't do XC race stuff and my butt doesn't feel comfortable on a HT.

Possible improvements:

As much as bling Mavic wheels are, I'd rather go for a custom wheelset with King hubs and DT 4.2's or Mavic 717's and Supercompetition spokes. If you'd want to go all out for a XC rig, maybe I'd spring for some WTB Laser Disc Lite hubs.

The Thomson stem is a pig... yeah, it's a beauty, I have one... But it weighs in at a good 200grs, the Syntace F99 is a better choice for XC race.

XTR is hard to beat though... You'd have to go for some Extralite components and that gets really expensive for a few grams and god knows if there's any performance advantage.

The fork is spot on... You can go lighter (SID, Reba World Cup, Spinner Aeris) but you'd sacrifice something somewhere else.

Maybe the brakes... Oro Puros, Hope Mono (those Race edition with carbon levers) or Marta's.

Tyres... Racing Ralph's... He'd save a few grams where it matters the most and the RR's are better rollers, with better grip.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Nice bikes! I could do with those fenders... It's not nice communting to work and end up with mud on your work clothes... which brand are they? can they still be found?
I'm curious about the 575, maybe I'm about to say a blasphemy... how does this suspension works on the uphills? does it bob a lot? Yeti is an option I'm considering for a 5 in bike.


El Rivas


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> Never meant it was a XC-Race bike... Or should I rephrase... *There are many forms of bling...*


We concur on that, those IH look cool, but thats something I wouldn't ride, just not my cup of tea, XTR is sure nice but just not something for everyone, just as saint isn't for every type of rider. My apologies, didn't meant to sound harsh!

El Rivas


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

*XTR is for dumba$$es PERIOD.*

As Warp said what is the need for all that crap? I would go for Formula brakes, FSA Carbon crank arms and drivetrain to X.0 (better shifting in the mud...) etc tec


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

Este Thread es mas pouser que mi abuelita en mi RM :rockon:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> ......drivetrain to X.0 (better shifting in the mud...) etc tec


Yeah, I'm very happy with how the X.7's held up in mud. much better than anything Shimano I've tried. Really.

SRAM non-believers, convert yourselves... SRAM has an edge in the nasty stuff. I think I'm comparing apples to apples... My X.7's are not top of the shelf and neither anything Shimano I've tried.

Shifting feeling is crisp even in that mucky stuff, either up or downshifting... Really nice. There was a point where the mud was using mud as FD and the drivetrain didn't even noticed.

Maybe the new Shadow RD may be better... but I'm not very fond of having a second RD hanger. I had some C-201's that resemble much of the Shadow (low-normal, additional hanger) and even when I wouldn't compare them directly because of the difference in quality level and development, I can tell you that there are more points in that design that could get play, break, etc.

Shimano makes very nice stuff... No question. They're a huge driving force in our sport... But I'm afraid SRAM is making better shifting devices nowadays.

SRAM needs to make something like the Saint for gravity guys, though... X.0 is nice and light, but it will not take hits very well.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm gonna hold off until I buy a new bike to make the transition... my XT/Sram TRX works perfect (I need to change the Chicote urgently though...)


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

arivas said:


> Nice bikes! I could do with those fenders... It's not nice communting to work and end up with mud on your work clothes... which brand are they? can they still be found?
> I'm curious about the 575, maybe I'm about to say a blasphemy... how does this suspension works on the uphills? does it bob a lot? Yeti is an option I'm considering for a 5 in bike.
> 
> El Rivas


Hi El Rivas!

the mudguards are the SKS X-Blade and SKS Shockblade, they are pretty nice and can be installed/removed in seconds...

about the 575, it climbs really well for the amount of travel thanks to the propedal in the shock... if you turn it off while climbing, it will bob, but with propedal on in level 1-2, the shock barely moves and in propedal 3 it is almost locked out.. at that level it feels almost like my old Epic.....

hope this helps


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

alcarve said:


> Today I had the luck to see with my own eyes an amazing bike, the whole thing was... well I think I don't find the proper words to describe it, It belongs to a guy that comete in the mexican nationals at the elite class, his name is Daniel, that I'm going to meeting him tomorrow to take him to one route we have here in the jungle, and he came for a couple day vacations, he's from the "crazy cat" MTB team, so sorry if I don't explain the bike in english, but I still don't know some parts in their english name ok?
> 
> - cuadro s-work de carbon (de campeonato del mundo)
> - manubrio recto de carbon (bueno creo que son contadas las piezas que no son de carbon porque hasta los porta anfora son de carbon
> ...


----------



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

*just ride today an epic carbon*



crisillo said:


> it's an F100RLC http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?sid=07SWMTB
> 
> it just has black lowers...


I just ride that bike today, this guyes from el paso bring one of this too, and let me ride it around 30 km, is amazing how the suspension works, is like bloked all the time and suddenly with rocks, it works amazin, I was inloved with this Epic Carbon, it respond amazing to everything I wanted to do..., by the other side that titus shown it's beautiful, I've never ride a titus hope to do it some day to feel how it works...

the guy that owns the s-works, and the epic just told me that he felt better when he used to have an s-works M5, he said that is the best bike he ever had, and the one that with he has won more races


----------



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

*Spinergy*



Warp said:


> As much as bling Mavic wheels are, I'd rather go for a custom wheelset with King hubs and DT 4.2's or Mavic 717's and Supercompetition spokes. If you'd want to go all out for a XC rig, maybe I'd spring for some WTB Laser Disc Lite hubs.


have you ever heard about "spinergy" rims??" can you tell me some thing about them? they offerd me some really nice...


----------



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

*el cuadro de carbon ya que tiene mucha flexion*

si, entiendo lo que me dices, hoy tuve una platica con el dueño, y pues si... es un chaval que compite elite y siempre esta peleando os tres primeros lugares en mexico, y tambien compite mucho en USA, por supuesto o patrocinana, es un profesional y de eso vive, de hecho traia la bicicleta porque venia llegando de una competencia nacional en Villa Hermosa, pero tenia una epic, para dar sus vueltas, una epic de carbon, que me permitio rodar por un rato... y wow... mi hardrock pro disc al subirme de nuevo se convirtio en frankenstain jejejeje,

estos chavos de eso viven, traian entre sus bibicletas, la misma s-works para ruta, unas bianchi de ruta, una santacruz padrisima, algunas yeti, inclusive unas Schwwin padrisimas, y pues asi andan, mañana salen para DF para competir en el Ajusco y asi es su vida...

Se que hay bicis increibles, y esta, efectivamente fue ver un ferrari frente a mi que me permitieron manejar.

De hecho el conductor me comentaba que el no se acopla bien aun en el cuadro de carbon ya que tiene mucha flexion, me de decia que el antes usaba una S-Works M-5, que es la mejor bici que ah tenido, y con la que ha ganado mas competencias, no es de Carbon, pero pues cada años el patrocinador le cambia la bici..., y si crees que la bici esta padre, .... uff, el casco, zapatos, guantes... no pues asi cualquiera... ojala y algun dia santaclos pase por la casa y me deje un regalito asi... saludos,... y para mi al menos, fue orgasmico: verlas y sobre todo manejarlas, aca en cancun no tenemos eso mucho por aqui....

saludos desde cancun
Al


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Saludos, coincido contigo, quiza en el punto b) habria que agregar que cuando corres para un equipo normalmente hay un mecánico que se encarga de que la bici siempre este a punto... XTR asi no le pediria nada a X.0 quiza los que piden de mas son los que piensan que un grupo de carreras le va a servir igual al corredor que a cualquier mortal (he visto ferraris desclocharse en vivo!), cada cosa para cada aplicación. 
Tambien estoy de acuerdo en que el carbon esta mitificado, quiza la peor forma de implementar una solución en carbono u otro material es simplemente cambiando un material por otro. Hay que entender la función, la integración de la parte al todo y su viabilidad... Cambiar un seatstay (o lo que sea) de aluminio por uno de carbono asi nomas igual y no ahorra peso pero igual y si se ve mas bonito, la belleza no tiene porque ser inteligente.

En fin Alcarve ha de haber estado divertido convivir con corredores y probar su equipo, conocer sus opiniones y mejor aun que tu hayas hecho las tuyas. Igual y seria padre de pronto tener chance de probar el objeto de tu pasión al nivel que fue pensado. Lo bueno es que de pronto en mi trabajito se puede hacer algo asi....!

El Rivas


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

Hey, Los Rines Mavic tienen el rayo rojo solo para que los demas vean que son los SLR disc, no les veo la razon...pero son una maravilla de rines!! los rines duran muchoooooo, ya tuve los cross max en una stumpjumper y apenas los doble un poco, la HT es buenisima, yo tengo la mismisima bici pero en Epic Carbon FS y cambie la horquilla delantera por una fox float con terralogic de 130mm convertida a 100mm, el malublio de titanio titec y el sillin slr de selle italia, la bici pesa mucho mas que la HT pero si desempeña muuucho mejor. si cuesta una lana pero los vale, jamas compraria titanio, en roca dura se pone nerviosisima, no es nada elastica y el carbon absorbe toda la vibracion de alta frecuencia o la resonancia del cuadro...
La verdad el carbon es una material bastante ligero, no flexiona mucho si lo comparas con el M5, el coeficiente de elasiticidad es muy bajo,y la restistencia a la tension es mucho mas alta que el aluminio o el M5, aunque la llegada a zona plastica es corta es decir : truena, pero deberas tener las piernas de king kong para tronarla, ahora las dobles suspensiones te permiten tener mejor traccion en suelo que el hard tail, siempre y cuendo calibres tus ruedas (peso tipo de suelo, resistencia al rodado etc) .
peso del biker, tu camel, casco etc, tipo de terreno, bloqueos, sag, etc,) si atodo esto le metes un edge 305 con la planimetria alimentada de la ruta puedes saber en que momento debes de llegar con que velocidad y hasta donde bajar y subir las palancas, es muuucha ingenieria!!! y te da mucha cance de gane....saludos!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

alcarve said:


> have you ever heard about "spinergy" rims??" can you tell me some thing about them? they offerd me some really nice...


spinergy are very nice wheels.... they have a good strength to weight ratio

check the xyclone disc for example http://www.spinergy.com/Bicycle/xycloneDisc.html


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

*Epic Carbon Full*

Ahi van las fotos, Epic Carbon FSR, totalmente autobloqueable (esta cañon ajustar eso las primeras veces, pero llevas tus notas de ajuste y listo.
las llantas son las pithon ligeras, jalan bien aunque se ponchan mucho y con el slime esta bien.
La cadena es wipperman de titanio (no la recomiendo pues tiene mucho desgaste, solo para la competencia si quieres bajar unos gramos) general mente uso la wipperman conexx de inox en baño de cera, (si lubriocada a la antiguita).
tambien tengo una nct de gigant toda ultra ligth pero con dos tres golpes en donde te platiqué la uso poco..jeje


----------



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

ese sistema de suspension trasera me encanto como funciona, muy buena tecnologia la verdad...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Bah se siente com una rigida.....


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

the last biker said:


> alcarve said:
> 
> 
> > Today I had the luck to see with my own eyes an amazing bike, the whole thing was... well I think I don't find the proper words to describe it, It belongs to a guy that comete in the mexican nationals at the elite class, his name is Daniel, that I'm going to meeting him tomorrow to take him to one route we have here in the jungle, and he came for a couple day vacations, he's from the "crazy cat" MTB team, so sorry if I don't explain the bike in english, but I still don't know some parts in their english name ok?
> ...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Rocky_Rene said:


> jajaja! la verdad ya me cansé y aburrí del glamour y tecnologia del mtb.. no es malo pero cuando ruedas una ves a la semana por que tu estilo de vida que asi te lo permite, pues es algo que no estas dispuesto a pagar, como te comenté la ultima vez siempre es bueno tener buenos componentes en tu bici para que no te deje tirado en la montaña...


Ya mero arranca tu troca???

Dame un raid al Ajusco este domingo, no??
Vas o te rajas??


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Rocky_Rene said:


> the last biker said:
> 
> 
> > Amén!
> ...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> Para rodar una vez a la semana o una vez al mes , para mí cualquier bici de mas de 1500 pesos se me haría mala inversión .


Entonces soy muy malo invirtiendo... porque seguro que mi cleta vale mas que mi coche y solo la uso los domingos.

Alguien tiene una Turbo que quiera cambiar por una mala inversion???


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Saludos ese ultimo cletero, me poreguntaba si entre sus conocidos/curiosidades supiera de alguien que se este deshaciendo de una bici de ruta cuadro 51/50, si sabe de alguien o algo podria mandarme un PM? no sea que chuck norris me saque del foro a patadas...

ATTE. El Rivas
ps. que no eran Los Pumas el mejor equipo? O los Tuzos?


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Specialized bikes.*

Está de poca tu bici , a los modelos top de Specialized actuales es difícil encontrarles un pero , por lo que se paga se debe tener lo mejor de lo mejor ...o casi.

A mi me gusta mucho y me llama la atención la Stumpjumper FSR Carbon , pero me duele el codo gastar alrededor de 7000 dolarucos , he pensado vender mi Turner y mi Intense para comprar la Specialized , pero a la hora de la hora lo pienso y digo no , ni maiz paloma .

Realmente no hay muchas bicis de carbón rodando los fines de semana , es lógico por lo que cuestan , el precio y las dudas al respecto de la fiabilidad en la resistencia , creo que son los principales obstaculos para que se vendan más (me refiero aquí en México )

La mera verdad si he visto manubrios y postes de carbón tronados como galletas Macma , pero también ve uno cuadros de aluminio rotos y de muy buenas marcas.

Y en lo personal a mi lo que me procuparía en caso de rotura de un cuadro o componente de carbón , no es tanto el costo o la garantía del producto , sino el resultado físico del costalazo que se puede uno dar y que viene sin aviso .

Recuerdo cuando Easton puso a la venta los primeros manubrios de carbón , decían < en caso de que el manubrio reciba un golpe , así sea una acostada de la bici al piso al estar recargada en el coche , descontinue el uso del manubrio >

De que las bicis de carbón son la ley , ni hablar , de que son preciosas estéticamente hablando ,también estoy de acuerdo , de que los acabados son excelentes y lucidores ok, pero el precio a pagar todavía para mí es muy alto .

Saludos y una felicitación por esa bici.

the last biker


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

Hola!

la bici jala de poca, los manublios de carbon ya los he tronado varias veces especialmente en caidas con los bar ends, hay unos de specialized s-works con los tubitos de refuerzo, ya los compre pero los tengo en texas (ventajas de vivir en Monterrey, texas queda a 2 hrs) el stem es thp, de aluminio, jala bien, no le hago confianza al easton de carbon aparte éste te da mas feeling del suelo.

la suspension si es lo que anuncian, la verdad, aunque es una bronca entenderla.

La stumpjumper es una maravilla tengo una ya muy viejona pero todavia aguanta la pobre, si Dios me permite este año la cambio o me consigo algun cuadrito 2007 nice en Laredo, ya ves que de vez encuando encuentras unas gangas por ahi tenian una epic carbon ht como la que vieron al principio rigida, pero sin el crank 2007 (el que tiene es 2006) todo xtr 2007, en 2600 dlls, no manches!!!!

esa la subes al coche y la pasas sin broncas y el embarque a cualquier parte de mexico por aviacsa es de 700 pesos!!!

pero depende de cada quien, no es malo comprar algo asi, yo busco las piezas en e-bay o amazon y consigo todo bara...al fin regio!!! y al fin que la bici mas cara es la que no se usa!!!

bikes do not win races!!!!
bikers do!!


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

Warp said:


> Entonces soy muy malo invirtiendo... porque seguro que mi cleta vale mas que mi coche y solo la uso los domingos.
> 
> Alguien tiene una Turbo que quiera cambiar por una mala inversion???


Auuchhhh ese fue un gancho al higado

Respecto a la troca esta en reparación de sistema eléctrico y le cambiaron el aceite le vamos arreglar el toldo por que hay una pequeña fuga y en lluvias es mortal para su laminita.... fuera de eso tiene 4 ruedas y pude rodar!! :thumbsup: :band: Pronto el viejo rocky con con su vieja troca a la conquista de la montaña!

simón!


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

the last biker said:


> Rocky_Rene said:
> 
> 
> > *****************************************************************************************************+
> ...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

MarcoL said:


> Hola!
> ya los compre pero los tengo en texas (ventajas de vivir en Monterrey, texas queda a 2 hrs)
> 
> Marco :
> ...


----------

